
Used iPads Selling Quickly Online - jamesjyu
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/03/07/first-generation-ipad-reselling-quickly-online/
======
dhughes
Can you put the Android OS on an iPad?

~~~
guelo
I know it's been done with an iPhone, so at least theoretically it's possible.

------
gamble
Apple hardware has always held its value extremely well. I've never had
trouble selling my old Macs on Craigslist for a substantial fraction of their
purchase price after upgrading to the latest model.

~~~
rudiger
Can you describe the process? I'm looking to sell my late-2010 MacBook Pro
15-inch, but I'm apprehensive about being scammed.

~~~
reneherse
The best way to get absolutely top dollar for your used machine is to offer a
high value package of hardware and software and advertise it in a persuasive
and aesthetically pleasing listing. I've had tremendous success with this
method selling my old Macs.

First you'll want to clean the machine: Remove all the dirt, dust, and hand
oils. Make sure that the hardware is as clean and close to new as you can make
it. Of course, you've probably already overwritten the drive by mounting it in
target disk mode and using Disk Utility. When you reinstall the OS, name the
user "Admin".

Next, take some well composed, focused and tightly cropped photos of the
machine against an uncluttered background. If you have any accessories you can
include in the sale (which will really help differentiate your listing on
Craigslist) be sure they're clean and photograph them too. Host all your
photos somewhere you can hotlink to from Craigslist, so that your prospective
buyer can view them in glorious hi res. Be sure to photograph any scratches or
dents.

Write an easy to read, factual and persuasive ad describing the main features
and benefits of the package you're offering, and the general history of the
machine. Include details about its warranty and repair history. Point out any
damage, scratches or dents. Include the original retail value and purchase
date. Link your images. Price it a little higher ($50-100) than you're
comfortable asking. Post!

Write up or download a simple bill of sale to use for the transaction.

It's best to screen your buyers through email and then speak to the motivated
ones on the phone. Get a feel for if they're serious, and whether they have
the cash on hand. I prefer to agree on a price before meeting (another reason
for the hi res pics), and will usually knock off that extra 50 or 100 bucks
over the course of negotiating over email. Accept only cash, and meet in a
public place like a cafe for the sale. Ask to see their license when they sign
the bill of sale, and show them yours too. Bring a nice shopping bag in which
they can carry their new used computer away.

Bottom line: Most listings look like crap, many machines sold are dirty, and
some buyers are insecure. Take some time and you will get both a good price
and make someone's day by providing a good value and experience!

~~~
rudiger
What's a bill of sale? I assumed the transaction was just "you give me the
cash, I give you the laptop".

~~~
reneherse
Its a form of receipt that is typically used between individuals when buying
and selling relatively expensive items. It has the names and signature of both
parties, a serial number and description of the goods sold, the form of
payment, the date of the sale, whether the seller is providing any warranty,
whether the transaction was witnessed and by whom, etc.

IANAL, but the purpose of it is to provide some protection to the buyer from
fraud. (E.G. the computer/vehicle/aircraft you sold me doesn't match what you
advertised). It can also protect the seller from potentially frivolous claims
and provides some proof of non-ownership should the goods you sold be used in
a crime.

[Edit:] There are lots of examples available online, and you might try looking
for something from Nolo Press, my favorite source for easy to understand law
reference materials.

------
mikecarlucci
Also, Sellout.Woot has had an iPad 16 WiFi today and at least one WiFi+3G
model during today's WootOff. People looking for sub-400 iPads are in luck.

------
sachitgupta
Protip: If you find someone to buy an iPad, don't delay giving it to him till
the day of the launch. Lesson Learned :)

------
joezydeco
Where do these devices go when purchased by these sites like Gazelle and eBay
instant?

~~~
v21
To people too cheap to get a new iPad, like me.

~~~
joezydeco
I meant: where do these units get resold?

~~~
smackfu
Gazelle says they resell on eBay / Amazon. Probably works out better for
everyone, since who buys expensive electronics from a low experience seller on
eBay?

~~~
meric
I sold a Nokia phone for $280 with 0 ebay experience.
[http://feedback.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&#...</a>

